
The iPhone Rocket: The Story (and Data) Of How An iPhone Hit 1300ft - petercooper
http://www.mobileorchard.com/the-iphone-rocket/
======
bprater
I'm not sure I'd have the cajones to strap my iPhone to anything resembling a
rocket. But great story, nonetheless!

